# I am ready



## Manny (Mar 12, 2010)

This march 26 I will do my orange belt test, I am ready, I think the time it took me to learn and comprenhend the techs+kata+kick set+etc was a good one, I don't like to rush but to take my time to be prepared.

Manny


----------



## wushuguy (Mar 12, 2010)

hope you perform your best during testing!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 12, 2010)

Best of luck Manny.....


----------



## searcher (Mar 12, 2010)

Good luck!!     You have been in this position before in other styles, so you will do fine.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 13, 2010)

Manny said:


> This march 26 I will do my orange belt test, I am ready, I think the time it took me to learn and comprenhend the techs+kata+kick set+etc was a good one, I don't like to rush but to take my time to be prepared.
> 
> Manny


Awesome!


----------



## MJS (Mar 13, 2010)

Manny said:


> This march 26 I will do my orange belt test, I am ready, I think the time it took me to learn and comprenhend the techs+kata+kick set+etc was a good one, I don't like to rush but to take my time to be prepared.
> 
> Manny


 
Good luck Manny!   I'm sure you'll do just fine.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 13, 2010)

I hear the confidence in your typing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 we're all pulling for you, but in the end it will be all you.:asian:


----------



## Jack Meower (Mar 13, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## DBZ (Mar 14, 2010)

Im sure you will do great


----------

